

Show HN: Fives – better than Threes and Android exclusive - RealCasually
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rcg.fives

======
RealCasually
I wanted to gather some feedback on HN about a new free game we have been
working on. We have added a lot of great features, and taken everything we
have learned from HN about telemetry and design to put it out. What are your
thoughts?

